# Oops there goes the hunting season



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Cath8r is now a Daddy. :hello2::set1_applaud::clap2:



I hope you raise him as a M4Ler :thumb:



Congratulations to you and your family :darkbeer:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Get a Hoyt in that childs hand, before he gets defiled!....No point in working his way up to the best...:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats Cath8r... I mean Dad... :cheers: :whoo: :thumb:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats, I understand your pain. My son was 2 weeks old friday.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, that was fast! I swear it seems like I just hung up on the phone with Matty, helped Sarah feed the baby, fixed us both something to eat, help change diapers, help give a bath, bring poopy stuff downstairs, helped Sarah get set up in the bedrrom with the baby...... and boom!, here it is for the world to see.

Baby arrived Friday afternoon by C-section as he was breached. Everyone is doing great! Nathan is a little cutie. He must take after his mother. He's got giant hands and feet too! Probably from me...
I'm going to get some help getting pics up. You've got to see this guy! 
Later, Rob.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is link were you can get little Nathan everything he will need
http://www.shopatron.com/index/189.0.5911.0.0.0.0


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

H.M. Murdock said:


> Here is link were you can get little Nathan everything he will need
> http://www.shopatron.com/index/189.0.5911.0.0.0.0


Matty why is your picture there as spokesman:tongue:Congratulations Rob you'll be able to pack him with you to the tree stand next year:archery::wavare dirty diapers a cover scent)


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> Matty why is your picture there as spokesman


What


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

How much does the little guy weight


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You know Matty, the darkside makes a mini genesis....... I'm sure he'll be fine.

BTW,
Its probably not too late to get maximum value for your 07 Scepter 4 and buy a used Apex 7. 
Think about it.......

Oh yeah, he weigh's in at a bruising 7 pounds 6 ounces. He's also got a head of thick black hair. He almost has a little teeny tiny mullet back there. This dude is ready to party!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Oh yeah, he weigh's in at a bruising 7 pounds 6 ounces. He's also got a head of thick black hair. He almost has a little teeny tiny mullet back there. This dude is ready to party!


7 pounds that means Sean's cat has a good 11 pounds on you kid 

If the kid has hair the UPS driver must have been delivering another package besides your bow parts 


Remember when you are transporting him to have him locked and cased at all times It's the law


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats BBLVR. Man it seems like a long time ago that I was in your shoes. Enjoy it.... time flies....


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Isn't that brand new baby smell ten thousand times better than that new car smell! I get it now.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> 7 pounds that means Sean's cat has a good 11 pounds on you kid
> 
> If the kid has hair the UPS driver must have been delivering another package besides your bow parts
> 
> ...


Didn't our parents bring us all home from the hospital wrapped in blankets on Mom's lap, with a smoke hanging out of her mouth and no seat belt?!
Then there was Dad who probably had a pop or 5 at the hospital driving the car home?
Taking your kid home now is like getting through security at the whitehouse. The baby has an ankle bracelet, you have to have an approved car seat, you have to be officially 'checked out' and ten million other things.
I guess its all the right thing to do though.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

cath8r said:


> Isn't that brand new baby smell ten thousand times better than that new car smell! I get it now.


Depends which part of the baby it's from.Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

What on Earth is Sara going to do with 2 self pooping models now, one was enough:wink::wink::wink:

Congrates and lets see some pics after all you ain't got time to hunt now


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Congradulations Rob and Sarah, Won't be long and you'll have a new hunting partner.

Good luck, Chris.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats to the new Dad and Mom. Its already been said but yeah.....enjoy while you can, they grow sooooooooo fast. Mine are 8 and 15 already.

Cheers,


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*wow ..... congrats .....*

Cath8r congrats and please give my best to the Mrs. and lil' Nathan 

Hope to see you all soon 

PintoJK


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Here he is boys. 7 pounds 6 ounces of fury!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

cath8r said:


> Here he is boys. 7 pounds 6 ounces of fury!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:






Well look at that, wineing, crying, wanting to held by Mama and thats just Rob. Rob ,looks like your getting kicked to the curb for a quieter model.

Great pics lets see more


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*nice looking boy there Cath8r .....*

hope baby and Mom's doing well


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Here he is boys. 7 pounds 6 ounces of fury!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


That's fine lookin kid. I want to know where he gets the hair from

Did you show him some of your archery scores to make him cry like that


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

kids are great! congrats!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks like he didn't agree with the judge's call... :chortle:

Great job Cath8r.. you should be proud.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats

Hope all is well with mom and baby.

My brother and his wife had a little boy sept 17th ........lol man has he changed since the baby has arrived 

All the best to you and your family

travis


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Congrats Rob*

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Nice to see that unlike dad, he has a full head of hair!!!:wink::wink:

Take care, and try to get some sleep.

Rob


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

big congrats rob!!!!! i hope sara is well and everything is settlin in nicely, have fun, enjoy the poop

cheers buddy:darkbeer:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

How much does the little guy weight now


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I think now he is back up to his birth weight or maybe slightly over. 
Don't worry Matty, He's got a long ways to go before he gives you a run for your money....

He sure does like to eat! Eat and sleep. He seems to like to eat almost every hour. I think you two (Matty) would get along famously!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Mmmmmm.....Breast feeding every hour.... you the man Matty


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*you know .....*



araz2114 said:


> Mmmmmm.....Breast feeding every hour.... you the man Matty


some things are better off unsaid ukey:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> I think now he is back up to his birth weight or maybe slightly over.
> Don't worry Matty, He's got a long ways to go before he gives you a run for your money....
> 
> He sure does like to eat! Eat and sleep. He seems to like to eat almost every hour. I think you two (Matty) would get along famously!


Tell me when gets close to the 10 lbs mark. I want to set up a UFC match between the Fury and Smokey. This will be good practice for latter in the heavy weight match against Shelly


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> Mmmmmm.....Breast feeding every hour.... you the man Matty


That's just how I roll


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hasn't any one told your mom 28 years is a little old to keep breastfeeding?!!
I've heard of some kids being breast fed till they were 3, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Rob
Congrats on the bouncing baby boy
Glad to see mom and son are doing good
Brian


----------

